# Sawing a nice walnut log.



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

This log started at 13 feet, but when I saw a couple nails sticking out I scaned it with a metal detector and found the butt end had nails all the way around, so ended up trimming it down to 8 feet. I had to notch it with a chainsaw for the guide rollers on the 1st face/cut. I thought I would post pics because I seldom get 36 inch walnut to cut. Thanks for lookin Mike


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice log indeed. :yes:
Any more pictures of the lumber ?
Does the adjustable guide roller on your mill come completely off ? (I take mine off all the time so I can cut 27'' wide-still cuts perfectly flat)





.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some pretty wood, I like your mill also. One thing I wish I had done back when I could was to own a mill.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*walnut*



Daren said:


> Very nice log indeed. :yes:
> Any more pictures of the lumber ?
> Does the adjustable guide roller on your mill come completely off ? (I take mine off all the time so I can cut 27'' wide-still cuts perfectly flat)
> 
> ...


Yes mine comes off, never tried that though. Couple more pics of the pile of lumber( that has to be the nicest walnut I have cut only 2 knots in the whole log). I have 1 more chunk to cut just not sure what to do with it though, probably coffee table slabs since its only 40" long. Thanks 4 lookin Mike


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

With all those crotches in that chunk, see if'n you can't get a decent gunstock blank out of it...:thumbsup:

A single piece +/- 2.5 thick, 32" long, 7.5" or so, on the wide end...
Can taper to 3"...:yes:

P


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That is some pretty wood.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

txpaulie said:


> With all those crotches in that chunk, see if'n you can't get a decent gunstock blank out of it...:thumbsup:
> 
> A single piece +/- 2.5 thick, 32" long, 7.5" or so, on the wide end...
> Can taper to 3"...:yes:
> ...


That log was a beauty. 32" would be nice for a rifle blank if you have the length. All you need for a shotgun blank is 18". I used to get my slabs cut 2 1/2" but if you want a cheekpiece on the butt of a rifle stock you really need to go 3". Straight grain walnut lumber is nice but that crotch is the best part of the tree!:yes: Gary


----------



## sawyer (Jul 8, 2011)

How do you like the Norwood? I just bought a MX34.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*norwood*

It has been a good mill, bought it I think in 98 and only had to replace the belts and a couple guide bearings. I have cut well over 100 thousand bdft with it.


----------

